# Servlet: Wert aus eingabefeld auslesen funkioniert nicht



## e (30. Mrz 2006)

Hi,

Ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Ich habe ein Servlet, mit verschiedene Textfelder und Selectboxen. Nun will ich den Wert des ersten Eingabefeld ermitteln. Zum Testen möchte ich den Wert auf dem Bildschirm ausgeben lassen.
Den Wert habe ich versucht mir getParameter zu ermitteln. Wieso funktioniert es nicht?

Hier ist mein Code:


```
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.PrintWriter;

import javax.servlet.ServletException;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse;

public class Form1 extends HttpServlet {

	protected void doGet(
		HttpServletRequest request,
		HttpServletResponse response)
		throws ServletException, IOException 
	{
		response.setContentType("text/html");
		PrintWriter out = response.getWriter();	
		
		out.println("<html>");
		out.println("<body marginwidth=0 marginheight=0 topmargin=0 leftmargin=0>");
		out.println("<table width=100% height=80% border=0 bgcolor=#C8E3FF cellspacing=0>");
		out.println("<tr>"+
			     "<td width=11%>"+
				"<font face=Arial size=2>Product name(new):</font>"+
			    "</td>"+									   "<td width=20%>"+
				"<input type=text name=txtProdNameNew value=hallo>"+
			   "</td>"+
			"</tr>"+	
			"</table>");
					
		out.println(request.getParameter("txtProdNameNew"));
		
		out.println("</body>");
		out.println("</html>");	
	}
	
}
```


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (30. Mrz 2006)

wie sollte sich der Parameter auch im request befinden ?????
Ablauf:

HTML wird dargestellt (darin ist ein Formular welches an ein Servlet postet, im Formular sind Eingabefelder) -> Benutzer drückt auf submit-Button -> (jetzt sind die Daten im request) -> doGet oder doPost von deinem Servlet wird invoked.

D.h.

Mach ne JSP-Seite mit dem HTML-Krimskrams. Um die Eingabefelder noch ein form rum. Form: action="MeinServlet" method=post

Erstell ein Servlet mit URL-Mapping "MeinServlet". Überschreib da drin die doPost-Methode und mach 

```
out.println(request.getParameter("txtProdNameNew"));
```
innerhalb der Methode.


----------



## Guest (30. Mrz 2006)

Ich habe eine Hauptseite mit 8 Links. Die Seite enthält zudem ein iframe. Beim Klick auf dem jeweiligen Link
ändert sich auch der Inhalt vom Frame. In dem Frame werden Formulare angezeigt.
Nun möchte ich aber dass der Inhalt der Formularfelder abgespeichert wird, nachdem ich auf den Link klicke,da
sonst die Daten des Formulars verloren gehen. Wie bekomme ich das hin?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (30. Mrz 2006)

Ich versteh den Sinn nicht. Wieso willst du ne Eingabe speichern wenn der Benutzer auf ne anderes Seite geht.

Das Forum speichert es ja auch net wenn ich was in das Eingabefeld tippe und dann auf "Forenindex". Wäre ja auch Quatsch.


----------



## bronks (30. Mrz 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... iframe . Beim Klick auf dem jeweiligen Link
> ändert sich auch der Inhalt vom Frame. In dem Frame werden Formulare angezeigt ...


Du versuchst m.E. ein Frame für etwas zu mißbrauchen wofür es nicht geeignet ist. Frames kann man in Webapps für bestimmte Sachen verwenden, aber als Ungeübter verläuft man sich damit sehr schnell in eine Sackgasse. 

Verzichte auf das Frame und bau die Seite immer komplett auf. Evtl. könnte Dir bei Deinem Plan der <jsp:include> Tag helfen.


----------

